# Puttgarden-Rodby ferry



## Bagshanty

We are planning to return to Norway this year. This time we are considering the Puttgarden-Rodby ferry between Germany and Denmark.

We will be there about Thurs 3rd Aug, late afternoon. We don't want to book, because we don't know when we'll get there. Does anybody have experience of this ferry? Is booking essential? What sort of cost is it? (+ any other handy tips etc)


----------



## Scotjimland

Try this site for all European ferries

http://cityindex.com/travel/ferryeurope.html


----------



## Grizzly

We travelled on this ferry many many years ago when it was still a "butterboot"
Bet there aren't many around who remember the need for them ?

It was a lovely trip however and the children were spoilt rotten by all the elderly Germans on board to get their reduced duty goods.

G


----------



## Boff

Bagshanty said:


> This time we are considering the Puttgarden-Rodby ferry between Germany and Denmark.


Hi Bagshanty,

no need for booking on this ferry connection. They sail every half hour in summer and the passage takes only 45 minutes. If you haven't pre-booked for a certain departure you just enter the queue, buy your ticket at the counter and then it is "First-In-First-Out". So far when we used this ferry we usually arrived a bit too early and got away on an earlier sailing than we had booked for.

The only obstacle (but probably not that bad on Thursdays) is the sometimes quite long traffic jam on the road to Puttgarden. But there a booking won't help you anyway.

About prices you should check the web site of the ferry operator Scandlines. There are not many special offers there, except one that might be useful for you: As the Helsingor-Helsingborg ferry from Denmark to Sweden is operated by the same company, there are combination tickets for the two connections which are slightly cheaper than two separate tickets.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Livar

*Come to Norway*

Easiest and shortest is from Newcastle to Stavanger. Stavanger is a great place to start from, You can go inland, south, over the mountains or north along the coast. Booking here;
http://www.fjordline.co.uk/

If you travel through mainland Europe, there is a very low-cost ferry from Hirtshals north on Jutland over to Langesund in Norway,

Booking here:
http://www.kystlink.no/ look for "bobilpakke"


----------



## eddieo

"Puttgarden-Rodby ferry"

Have used this route on a few occasions - just turn up and go have never waited more then 30 minutes.


----------

